# Can't take the shedding anymore!



## Matan (Dec 25, 2014)

Our 7 month old male Black is a massive shedder.
We find hair everywhere. He gets furminated every couple of days, we vaccum and still. The shedding never stops. It barely gets a little better.

The problem is we live in an apartment. So he spends all of the time inside our house as we don't have a yard. I guess the shedding is much less of a problem for those who keep their dogs out in the yard most of the time. 

Does anyone have any tips to reduce the shedding somehow? Perhaps a supplmement, I don't know. It really frustrates all of us.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The shedding will continue, that is why they are called German Shedders on the forum. Daily brushing and blow dry when bathed will help with the extra hair but they do shed everyday and twice a year they blow coat and shed even more. Get a good vacuum you will need it. Most of us do not leave our dogs outside most of the time. We learn to live with fur on the floor. I tease my guests by saying I don't have dust bunnies, I have full grown fur rabbits on my floors. If you are expecting guests, clean that day but just know there will be more fur within 15 minutes. Not trying to be discouraging here, just honest!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup, fur, EVERYWHERE, that's what you get when you have a German Shepherd. 

I sweep/dust/mop daily and there is still hair everywhere but I love my animals and don't want to live without them so I just deal with it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It seems excessive. Deja does sheds some but not this much at all. I vaccuum maybe once a week and brush her on a average three times a week. In early winter she blew her coat and it was much more for a few weeks. But even now with brushing only a little fur comes off. And... I don't freak out about a little fur on the floor.
She gets a good quality kibble in the morning as a small meal but her majority comes from a raw diet. Matan, what do you feed him, incl. treats and supplements?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah.. unfortunately... it's is you who have to adapt. There isn't much you can do. We are in the same boat and my husband, then boyfriend, couldn't understand how I was living so much dog hair, thinking I must not sweep/vacuum like I should.... married and living together.. he has a whole other opinion.. and to nip that outside thing in the bud.. he is outside a lot because we have a doggy door and the hair is no less than it was prior.

Just out of curiosity though... what are you feeding? That will actually help a little with the shedding if you aren't feeding a good quality.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Even though German Shepherd's shed A LOT, I think diet can play a big role in it also.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weekly groomer. I would have him washed and blown out on a regular basis. Dramatically decreases hair.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> and to nip that outside thing in the bud.. *he* is outside a lot because we have a doggy door and the hair is no less than it was prior.


Who, your husband or the dog?


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my dog is blowing coat right now. The hair is seriously so bad. I need to brush him today. Ugh.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

A healthy diet and regular grooming and of course cleaning will help reduce the hair - but wow German Shepherds shed all the time!

Also, agree with Jax08 especially with getting blown out. You would not believe how much crud comes off. I have thought about investing in one myself for home.

Not sure if you are really using the actual furminator brush every couple of days but using that grooming tool that often is probably not a good thing. I have heard from several owners it can cause damage-taking too much of the undercoat out. Not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Courtney said:


> A healthy diet and regular grooming and of course cleaning will help reduce the hair - but wow German Shepherds shed all the time!
> 
> Also, agree with Jax08 especially with getting blown out. You would not believe how much crud comes off. I have thought about investing in one myself for home.
> 
> Not sure if you are really using the actual furminator brush every couple of days but using that grooming tool that often is probably not a good thing. I have heard from several owners it can cause damage-taking too much of the undercoat out. Not sure if that's true or not.


A blow dryer is the best thing I purchased since owning German Shepherds. It does blow out the loose hair the bath doesn't get. They really aren't that expensive either for all the work they save and time in getting your dog dry after a bath. I have the Challenge Air 2000 XL - here are some details

http://www.doublekindustries.com/2000xl_details.php


They are sold several places so you may need to look around for the best price and shipping options. Also I you use a Zoom Groom when you bathe your dog it helps too.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Another option is to train them to enjoy a good vacuuming. Woolf prefers the shop vac over the hoover


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I never liked wearing black anyway.....


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> I never liked wearing black anyway.....


Ugh I know the struggle when it comes to black clothing.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I have had mostly white shepherds and their shedding seems more noticeable than other colors. I learned a couple of shepherds ago that despite how often you brush them nothing reduces the amount of shedding more than regular grooming (at least every couple of months and when they are blowing their coat) and blow-outs. My groomer uses a huge commercial vacuum that she reverses and blows out all the loose hairs from the undercoat. Sometimes it looks like a snow storm (lol). But it dramatically reduces the shedding.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Try to consider brushing your dog a wonderful bonding experience. It really allows you to know his physical condition very well, notice any skin problems-or for us now-ticks. Our previous and our present dog really like it. When the weather is good, we go outside and let the birds clear away all that gorgeous hair.

good luck


----------



## Matan (Dec 25, 2014)

For those who asked I feed him high quality kibble. I'm not sure if it's known in north america (where most of the forum members come from). It's called Brit Care
Junior Large breed.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Who, your husband or the dog?


Bahahaha!!! I plead the fifth!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Matan said:


> For those who asked I feed him high quality kibble. I'm not sure if it's known in north america (where most of the forum members come from). It's called Brit Care
> Junior Large breed.


I will admit, haven't heard of it, but if it's good quality, you have made sure it's not allergies or something like that... then it's safe to say he is just a normal German Shedd... errr.. Shepherd 

I wish I had a better solution, but it's just there is so much hair.. LOL


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My husband's shop vac is my best friend. I put it on reverse so it blows rather than sucks. Traveler loves it! It took a little bit of patience getting him used to the noise but well worth the effort.

I brush him every morning to. As soon as he sees his brush he is glued to my side waiting patiently. Also worth the little bit of training to get him fond of grooming.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree that diet plays a big role, possibly also genetics maybe... Our previous German shepherd was fed science diet and she shed a monstrous amount, all over the floor and big clumps fell out when you pet her.

My current GSD is fed a 100% raw diet and the difference in fur around the house is tremendous. We used to sweep up almost a whole small dogs worth with my previous shepherd, now the only time I notice fur around the house is when he's blowing coat otherwise there's not much to sweep up. I don't get fur coming out when I pet him either. Quite interesting, he definitely has an undercoat as well.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> I agree that diet plays a big role, possibly also genetics maybe... Our previous German shepherd was fed science diet and she shed a monstrous amount, all over the floor and big clumps fell out when you pet her.
> 
> My current GSD is fed a 100% raw diet and the difference in fur around the house is tremendous. We used to sweep up almost a whole small dogs worth with my previous shepherd, now the only time I notice fur around the house is when he's blowing coat otherwise there's not much to sweep up. I don't get fur coming out when I pet him either. Quite interesting, he definitely has an undercoat as well.


:toasting:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

In my experience, it is all about the diet.
Raw fed dogs don't shed that much.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would agree that diet plays a roll, but I do not think it is all about the diet. I have fed four GSD's a raw diet. But my older female is a shedding machine. She has such a thick, dense and plushier/longer coat (she is a regular stock coat) and always sheds. Her littermate had a completely different coat type and didn't shed nearly as much. So I think there can be multiple factors in determining the amount a dog sheds.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am on the raw feeding band wagon. Good clean diet and feedsentials keeps shedding and coat condition optimal.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GSDs are smart dogs, teach it to groom itself.


SuperG


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

am i weird that i love the shedding?! i love our morning brushings in the back yard and because Zero is white is make the yard look like a snow globe!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, diet can play a huge role on your dogs coat and skin quality which can reflect shedding.

If you cannot afford to get your dog groomed once a month. I would do it at home and get your dog professionally groomed when you can.  

Some tools that work well with GSD coats. 
1.) High velocity dryer. It really helps get the loose undercoat, loose skin particles, also you can see what the skin looks like. 
2.) The Stuff. Its a leave in and spray on conditioner, its very good for coat and skin. 
3.) Undercoat Rake, there are different widths and amount of teeth. But this one is GREAT for dogs like GSD's coated to double coated. Amazon.com : Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse : Oster : I much prefer it over the furminator, as essentially the furminator takes both guard and undercoat hair. Where as the undercoat rake will remove the loose stuff.  
4.) Also some other tools that we find works well with GSD coats and the like are curry brushes. Amazon.com : Four Paws Magic Coat Dog Grooming Rubber Curry Brush : Four Paws : Pet Brushes Such as this one. But you can use a horse one too.
5.) And also metal shedding blade. (Such as you would use on a horse) 


After a good bath, high velocity dryer, under coat rake, and using the other tools. You will probably have removed a fair amount by then! Spray the stuff on the coat and gently brush it in with a slicker brush. 

*When using ANY tool on a dog, be sure to constantly check the skin, to make sure you are not "brush burning" your dog. It tends to happen a lot with tools like the furminator, because people get so into it and the repetitive strokes and motion on the skin can open up the skin and cause irritation on the skin, redness, etc. So just be careful  The furminator has its place, im not bashing it, its just frequently used quite wrong... And there are a plethora of other great tools out there to use!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would kill the furminator and give him a warm bath to release the coat and use an UNDERCOAT RAKE to pull out the undercoat. The furminator cuts into the top coat and is not nearly as good at pulling out undercoat. JMO

He will still shed but right now is coat blowing season for most though indoor dogs do tend to shed year round.

Love my high velocity blower as well.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You know, it's interesting, Newlie doesn't shed near as much as my lab did. But I didn't know enough when I got my lab to feed him a good dog food and I have Newlie on the best I can afford. Also, I have to say, now that I have Newlie on a grain free food AND grain free treats, his ears do seem better.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

After a 100 lbs. Old English Sheepdog in full show coat, a GSD pails in comparison .


----------



## Matan (Dec 25, 2014)

Moriah said:


> After a 100 lbs. Old English Sheepdog in full show coat, a GSD pails in comparison .


Might just adopt such a dog and then be greatful for the GSD's shedding lol.
On a more serious note I wil look into the stuff VTgirlT offered. Sounds useful


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

I brush all three of our dogs regularly with an undercoat rake. (2 GSDs and a Lab) They love it!

We have a doggy door in the kitchen that leads to the carport and a small fenced off section of the back yard for when we are not home. With that said, I have to blow the carport off every evening with the leaf blower and I blow Jazzy off too.  She really enjoys it. The other two dogs "run" away.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The metro air force commander is the one many of us have and love. You find all kinds of other neat uses for it in the house.. LOL .. I use mine to blow out my dryer vent line (which has a 15 foot run)--Mine is the two speed 4Hp but there are several varieties. 


Amazon.com: metro air force commander


----------

